# #1 tactic for married/girl friended hunters



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Typically at this time of the year, those of us who have wives and/or girlfriends are putting up with a bunch of crap about hunting every non-working/non-school moment. The best tactic I have found to deal with this late season b!+ch!ng is to be proactive. When returning from opening day/weekend, I always have a bouquet of flowers in the truck. When my old lady asks if I got anything, I always say "yeah, I got a few" and then I hand her the flowers before I show her any ducks/geese. The tolerance is usually high for 3-4 weeks and then I surprise her again. Those of you who were born a generation or two ago can disregard this post and continue to use the general statement to your females that you have always used: "clean these damn ducks and wake me in an hour!"


----------



## Cedar Creek (Sep 15, 2003)

I just returned from ND a week ago and now am planning to go to Louisiana to hunt later on in the winter. We discussed this just tonight and it didnt go to good except that I can go. She is pregnant and we have a 2 1/2 year old already. She's a great woman and I dont know how she tolerates me. I think I am walking on thin Ice an KNOW that I am not going anywhere but around home next year. She still loves me though.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

I just tell her to "Respect my AUTHORITAYYY!"

The couch is gettin more comfy every night....just about got it broke in good! :roll:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Qwack,

Man, for a neanderthal, you're incredibly sensitive. I'm surprised that you didn't suggest bringing home some shiney rocks.

M.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm taking notes here...keep em coming Brent.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Flowers cost money, which means less money for gas to scout. The math isnt working out in my head.

I say if she cant put up with you during hunting season, she doesnt care enough for you!!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

After spending last weekend with her and her family. I get home from the hunting trip this weekendand get the cold shoulder. :******: What the hell? Does the word reality ever enter into a females mind? Then I'm ****** off too because she can't seem to understand that hunting season lasts two months.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

GG, I have been married ten years and I aint got it yet. I told her this morning that I guess I will give up hunting and start hanging out in bars after work and maybe take up golf so I have something to do three nights a week and every weekend for 7 months of the yea, instead of 2.5.

Funny, she did not seem to understand either.

Smile and nod, and I do think I may try flowers soon.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

I ended up marrying a gal that says "If you spent that much on hunting stuff(crap was the word she uses!), then you sure as hell had better hunt then!!!" But she still loves me and really doesn't give me too much grief, although now with a three year old son it has been getting noticable that she would like me to not go out and hunt every possible moment! However she would like for me to find a sitter so she can hunt along with me which we had done prior to parenthood. I just might have to do that too, it was enjoyable before....Really!!!!


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

A wise hunter once told me!!!!! NEVER TRUST ANYTHING THAT BLEEDS FOR A WEEK, AND DON'T DIE!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I really can't complain......I get to hunt an awful lot for having a 7 year old and a three year old. I really owe you Phillips for getting me out of there on time on Saturday. I really didn't want to be the one to bring up the fact I neede to get the hell back for the gymnastics show. Besides....I actually built up brownie points by getting there on time, attending the bison game and then taking the wife out to eat that night, all without a good nap!! See Chris...you just let the future wife know that you have too meet your obligations for all the hunting trips because once you are out of the rotation they won't invite you next year. Even if it ain't tru....get her to believe that!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

I am a lucky one and made the right choice from the start; my wife hunts (waterfowl, upland and deer) and fishes with me every chance she gets. We were just out Saturday busting a few more pheasants for the freezer in the wind and snow and had a great time working with our newest puppy.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

After being married to a hunter, fisherman, referee, golfer and any other affliction known to man for 25+ years, I have a truly great wife who has given up complaining and just lets me do whatever I think I need to do that is in season! And I love her for it! Likewise, it's only fair that I do not tell her what to do either. And if I want to stay out till the wee hours all I have to do is call and she will not tell me to come home but thank me for calling. She is a truly great woman and I love her and I am a truly great man and she loves me!!! And humility is one of my virtues!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Indsport,

Sounds like you have a keeper there! You should hang onto her!

Great thread everyone, this is really an important/funny subject. My current girlfriend broke up with me last August, because I fished too much and didn't call her every night, primarily because I was out fishing until 11 p.m., and I don't like to call people after 11, seems rude to me.

I guess I was too irresistable and she got back with me 5 weeks later. She has gotten a little more tolerant of my addictions, but she's a non-outdoors girl, so there's probably no marriage in sight. I still get the cold shoulder when I even TALK about hunting this fall around her...ugh!

Keep the stories and tips coming.


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

Marry a women that hunts. My wife loves to hunt and fish so I really have it made. She has become a good bowhunter so we usually spen tthe weekends together. Sometimes I put two stands side by side and run video while she shoots. It's a blast. The only down side is that hunting toys get expensive when you have to buy them for two! !


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

For me it is really quite simple:

1) Marvin Gaye playing in the background
2) Candlelight
3) perhaps a bottle of wine.
4) and a little reminder of why she married me

That usually earns me a full season of hunting without any arguments

:lol: :lol: .....I wish it was that easy....I have to admit my wife is great...but there are a few heated moments during the hunting season...I am still looking for the sure fire method to avoid the heated conversations during the hunting season....I have learned that I just have to meet in the middle...I have had to give up some scouting time but thanks to some great hunting buddies I have always had a place to hunt in the morning....I owe them BIG TIME!!!


----------



## MTPheas (Oct 8, 2003)

Great topic! Three bits of advice. 1) Make sure you buy all the gear you'll ever need (especially big ticket items like boats) before you get married, and definitely before you have kids. You will never have disposable income again and expenditures like these will be scrutinized by your wife for not being spent on the "family." I failed to listen to this valuable advice from my uncle and am now paying the price. 2) Marry a woman who is interested in the outdoors, but not hunting. It's fine if she's into camping and fishing, because these are things you'll want to do as a family. However, if she's into hunting, you'll never get to go with your buddies and stop at the bar and/or adult entertainment establishment before you come home. 3) Make sure she has strong interests of her own to pursue during hunting season. My buddies' wives like to go shopping and stuff during the season so they can trade weekends watching the kids. Fair is fair. My wife's only interest in the fall is making sure I'm working on the house or riding me to stay home with the kids so she can "have a break" from staying home with them all week. Problem is, she never does anything with her break! I offer to let her go somewhere one weekend while I hunt the next. Doesn't work out. She never leaves!


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I have been married for 32 years. I fish for a week in Saskatchewan in June, goosehunt for a week in Saskatchewan in September, pheasant and/or waterfowl hunt in ND every weekend I get a chance (less times now that the non-resident regulations came down this year, maybe our wives are the real power behind the new regulations that the ND residents are claiming credit for!!!), bowhunt for deer in Mn, rifle hunt for deer in Mn., referee volleyball in the fall, referee college and high school basketball 70 nights in the winter, coach our golf team in the spring and fish on numerous occasions in the summer around here. My wife even lets me keep my refereeing money to pay for all the outdoor toys I need! After I listed all of these things, maybe I can understand being gone too often. 
I've got the best wife and I wouldn't trade her for anything.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

When i first started dateing my current i simply did not give an inch at all when it came to hunting. We have an understanding that fall is my time with the boys in the field. I have stayed firm on that because i know from experience that if you give them an inch they sure as hell will take a mile. Sure there are exceptions but there better be a good reason why she throws a fit (hasn't happened yet). I have heard that once they ("they" being women) get a ring they tighten the leash, so i am trying to teach the way it is going to be with or without. Probably wont work but a man can dream. I have nothing to complain about to this point she has been extremely good in that respect.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I uaually don't have any problem like that......I just don't date.....or wait is it that they usually don't call me back. Well I guess I'm saving on flowers and wine........Wait, I usually just drink it myself. Well anyways the single life style is fun, until your boys go home to their significant other....then your pretty much by yourself. That's when I clean my gun.

Mav....


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I would guess most of us still clean our guns even with girlfriends. :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Good one Jason..... You would be surprised how quick you can clean your own gun after 40!!! :wink: :wink: :wink: Mav.... I am still workin' on it, looks good so far!!!! :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I guess I am the old batchelor around here and my advise might lead to disaster :lol: .I have lost 3 girlfriends over the hunting issue,I wouldnt budge on wheather or not I was going,I was going.One gal I dated when I was in colledge would wake me up on weekend mornings because the guys were coming over and would pack sandwiches for us etc.She was a farm girl who grew up in a hunting family and understood how important hunting is to us.Well to make a long story short,I was young and dumb and full of you know what and broke up with her to date another gal that I later found out hated hunting :******: .Man, what a mistake!I also have friends that really like to hunt that had to give it up to make there wives happy.Many are very miserable when fall comes around,most ended up in divorce court.Myself,I am hoping to find a woman that enjoys the outdoors as much as I do,my buddies tell me good luck.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I can't bad mouth my girlfriend too much. She didn't grow up hunting but she loves the outdoors. I talked her into taking a hunter safety course to help her feel safer around guns. She enjoys riding with me when I got scouting. I even got her to try duck, after she vowed that she wouldn't eat it, but I had to eat okra or kolarabi or some green sh*t. uke: But by far the best thing, she let me use her truck for opener this year and to pick up that blind from Brent. This is really nice because I still haven't found the resources to buy a truck, so I still get to hunt out of my Beretta every once in a while.


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

duxnbux... I also wish it was that easy for you!!! because I believe I've missed you on the last couple and on tom. mornings hunt also...it's gonna be a good one!!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Mav, I'm with you, single life is the way to go. Although I manage to bag my fair share of philies during the hunting season. :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

We call that trolling.....

Mav....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yea Mav...but is it catch and realease or are they keepers!!!! :lol: :lol: 
Are they shovelers or 3 curl mallards... I can go on all day!!!


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I just lost another girlfriend this fall. She actually lasted 3 years, longer than most. Tried dating those that hunt - found out they hunt when it is warm and sunny - huh?, "well I saw a duck flying at noon when it was 89 F, what do you mean we have to get up at 4am!". She liked fishing too, if it was warm and sunny and she could catch the biggest. Tried those that don't hunt, used logic - my first mistake - to explain that duck hunting is only 1 month out of a year, didn't work, tried the "I guess I could take up golf" thing, didn't work. One of them actually thought her diamond should cost as much as my boat. Here's a hint, yes buy all your toys before you meet them, but do not ever admit to what they actually cost...

So, in the end, I just put a deposit to hold a pup to add to my family and I am going deer hunting. Good luck and get a dog or too, they always want to go hunting.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Great stuff guys!

Where to Start

1. Definitely get everything b/4 you marry, once married all the money goes to the house and those stupid knick knacks :eyeroll:

2. Do be firm on hunting and do not allow her to change your mind. Encourage her to do things and go on trips and also say yes when she wantst to do something with her friends.

3. Get her to like the guys you go hunting with.

4. Make sure you get your kids to love hunting!! Kids make it hard the first years but once they are old enough to go its the best. Had the greatest time this year taking my 8 year old on the youth hunt. :sniper:

5. Never give her access to your e-mail or your internet "handle"

6. Finally when you get home after a trip, tell her you thought about her the whole time and missed her a ton! Yes a little fib never hurt. Most importantly make sure everyone you hunt with knows the rule of the road "what happens on the road stays on the road" :beer:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

That about sums it up!!! Most of the time is she's worth it and you still want her around it never hurt to assume the postition and kiss a little tail. One other thing that needs mentioning is women change after kids. Sure, they are all "go ahead have a good time" before kids....but stuff changes after giving birth. They want us around 24-7. It's crazy. I can't complain though, i did quite a bit of hunting this year. And like you said in the prior post....when the kids get older it will actually be eazier to get out!!!


----------



## smokee (Sep 8, 2003)

So many good tips that I can only think of one thing to add. My wife and I are on a new cell phone plan with good coverage in ND. The old one didn't have any coverage. You can figure out the rest. What the hell was I thinking when we changed plans.

My advice - Convince her they've never built cell towers or laid lines in the whole state! At least you won't have to hear her ***** WHILE YOU"RE HUNTING!


----------

